# Beautiful Fall Evening Burgers



## cookking (Oct 29, 2012)

The plan changed yesterday from grilled sausage poboys to grilled burgers. Some were mixed with diced sweet and hot jalapeno pepper relish. Those were for me  and they came out delicious. 
Had a lil apple wood on the grill shelf so I used that for a lil smoke and it was smelling fantastic out in that cool fresh air outside last night. 
What better than a Bayou Teche LA 31 Boucanee Smoked Wheat Ale to enjoy with the wonderful smoky aroma of burgers on the grill.









Since I was so busy yesterday I worked up a good appetite so it was a two burger night for me. Added a couple slices of pepperjack cheese too. 
I was going to fry some potatoes but decided to just enjoy some Lay's potato chips instead.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 29, 2012)

A thing of beauty!


----------



## Vermin999 (Oct 29, 2012)

That plated pic is a thing of beauty!!!


----------



## bbquzz (Oct 29, 2012)

What V said x 2!


----------



## bigwheel (Oct 29, 2012)

Wowser..I could eat a bite of that. Good job!!


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 29, 2012)

Great lookin' grub!
I'm a little concerned about the 'tater chip selection. I hear those Lays are made in Texas. 
If you don't have access to the Better Made chips....I'll send you a bag.
Texans in my opinion don't have a grasp on the whole potato chip deal.


----------



## dledmo (Oct 30, 2012)

Love me a good burger, simple yet delicious.


----------



## cookking (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks guys! Those were some delicious juicy burgers.

Puff, we have some great chips here but sometimes I just like those Lay's. We have Zapp's chips made just up the road here. Thanks though.


----------



## bigwheel (Oct 30, 2012)

Yeah the Zapps are good. Think I like the Jap flavor.


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 30, 2012)

Depends on what oil they be fried in I think.


----------



## bigwheel (Oct 31, 2012)

Rut row..this could be bad. Them Cajones aint too picky about the oil thing huh? Sounds typical. Maybe that Nutria fat is what give em the extra crunch.


----------



## metronome (Nov 9, 2012)

Traegernator, you brought back very warm memories of a good friend of ours from New Iberia.
He was kind enough to give us his mom's copy of the Jeanerette COC cookbook entitled appropriately....
From The Heart Of The Teche
It's dog-eared and highly valued. Wonder where Joe is these days. He be a proud coon-ass and a fine gentleman.

P.S. awesome lookin' burgers !


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 9, 2012)

Now sure we wanna be throwing this coonass terminology around here? I had a bunch of political correct types plust one numb nuts transplanted coonass from up North who claimed that phraseology was uncouth etc. Is ok if we use the dash-maybe? Sure we dont need no steeken cookbook to cook coonass food around here young man Now the main malcontent say go to a crowded beer joint in Oppeluses (sic) and start yelling the coonass phase in a feisty tone. Might not be good for a gringos health status. But yall was pals that makes it ok. I tried to tell em but they keep on shouting me down. Political correctness is a disease which is eventually gonna kill us all..sorta like its killing our troops over fighting the muslims. Its real sad.


----------



## metronome (Nov 10, 2012)

joe is proud of his French Acadian  background, and would be the first to say so.
I consider it a term of endearment, never as a slight. Perhaps you are correct though... don't be slinging it around haphazardly. Sorry if I offended anyone.
I also played in a band years ago called Arceneaux. I've known many S. Louisianans.


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 10, 2012)

I am cajun at heart myself. I would be down in the swamps now but hear its humid..with bugs and crockodiles etc. Guess I will remain a Texican..lol. Whats your specialty? I am noted for grand prize winning Gumbo. Was also accused of hammering out some mighty good Andouille back before getting too lazy to make sausage. Tried making Boudan a time or two but found the storebought stuff tasted mo betta than mine..which aint a good sign. I switched immediately over to dirty rice which I have a theory its the same stuff but you forget to stuff it in a gut. Makes boudan making a snap and much better than the store bought. Now fella gave me a sample of liverless boudan one time..like to made me puke. Not sure what the crazy coonass who made that was thinking.


----------



## oompappy (Nov 10, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> Political correctness is a disease which is eventually gonna kill us all..sorta like its killing our troops over fighting the muslims. Its real sad.



[FONT=Charcoal, Chicago, Helvetica]Political correctness has also been  defined as... “a doctrine, fostered by a delusional, illogical, liberal  minority and rabidly promoted by an unscrupulous mainstream media, which  holds forth the proposition that it is entirely possible to pick up a  turd by the clean end.”[/FONT]


----------



## metronome (Nov 10, 2012)

Big Wheel, I guess my specialty would be Prime Rib. I fell in love with it as a kid, when we used to go to Cattleman's Steakhouse in the mid-sixties. I recently made my first Canadian Bacon. 
Next up is home cured bacon and some Pastrami. I do grill a hellava  Ribeye over 100% mesquite and topped with ancho/chipotle butter. Or pork ribs finished with a little honey or just a good ole BBQ brisket.
P.S. gotta luv Andouille and boudan. Hard to find the real thing in DFW.


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 11, 2012)

Hear ya on the political correctness Pappy. Guess that making bacon is popular. They seemed to have a how to make article in todays Startlegram.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 11, 2012)

oompappy said:


> [FONT=Charcoal, Chicago, Helvetica]Political correctness has also been  defined as... “a doctrine, fostered by a delusional, illogical, liberal  minority and rabidly promoted by an unscrupulous mainstream media, which  holds forth the proposition that it is entirely possible to pick up a  turd by the clean end.”[/FONT]



Pretty scary!


----------



## cookking (Nov 12, 2012)

I don't care about political correctness.


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 13, 2012)

They claimed in the paper you could buy bellies at the Asian Market. Now we have an area close to me which is called Little Saigon. Reckon they would have some? They have smoked poodles hanging off the rafters and stuff like that. Only place in town to get Kim Chee Ramen Noodles that I heard about. Never got up quite enough courage to look in the fresh meat section. Let me know. Thanks.


----------

